# Bulgaria and Roumania



## Maryfmary (Jan 15, 2017)

In May we're setting off for Italy, Greece and then through Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary etc. Does anyone have any experience of wild camping in Bulgaria and Romania please? Would appreciate any advice.  It would be great if we can find places where we can take our dogs for an occasional run if possible.


----------



## witzend (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi look up Rotti on Tours posts he travels that route and has done some with a lot of stops. When planning where to enter Italy remember a lot of passes are still snow bound in may


----------



## Maryfmary (Jan 16, 2017)

witzend said:


> Hi look up Rotti on Tours posts he travels that route and has done some with a lot of stops. When planning where to enter Italy remember a lot of passes are still snow bound in may



Thank you for the info, I will look up Rotti on Tours posts.  We have travelled this route regularly in May just haven't wild camped in Bulgaria or Romania.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2017)

*Hungary & Romania*

Hungary.
We liked Hungary
Nice thermal baths / swimming pools
Roads and traffic mainly good
No wildcamping but campsites OK

Romania
We did not take to Romania
Limited wildcamping
Campsites too few and far between
Roads poor some awful
Nowhere to simply stop and have a cuppa
Lunatic drivers !
Impossible to park in Cities

Other people loved it so just 1 opinion
We did find some good spots
pm me for our route and more details


----------



## Maryfmary (Jan 16, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Hungary.
> We liked Hungary
> Nice thermal baths / swimming pools
> Roads and traffic mainly good
> ...



Thank you very much I will pm you.  We like Hungary too but have never camped there, (we have stopped off at motels and hotels on the way to and fromTurkey) So that will be a different experience for us


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2017)

*This was our route*

Co-ords are not exact as I cannot locate the KML file
Some overnights are missing

6.37509,49.56534,Palzem House
6.55146,49.60342,Saarburg StellPlatz
10.15549,47.99360,Memmingen StellPlatz
10.87029,48.04871,Landsberg StellPlatz
10.89226,47.81408,Schongau Full camp
10.74892,47.44365,Heiterwang Hotel
11.50543,47.27690,Hall I T Camp with StellPlatz
11.70731,47.34906,Schwaz StellPlatz
11.88927,47.23332,Zell Full camo
12.90001,47.40532,Maria Alm Farm
15.51270,47.54687,Vetsch StellPlatz
16.38611,48.20088,Vienna BIG StellPlatz
17.27634,47.86823,"Mosonmag,,,,Camp
18.74199,47.78848,Esztergom Car park
20.37346,47.89563,Eger Camp
20.62271,48.09734,Lillafured Farm
23.77716,46.55225,Turda Gorge Field
23.88840,45.79434,Saliste StellPlatz
24.78104,46.21405,Sighisoara StellPlatz
25.31799,45.56214,Zarnesti Guest house very nice
24.65426,45.09758,Nr Curtea des Arges Camp
22.73621,45.51790,Sarmit...Camp
20.47852,46.22260,Mako Camp
17.23068,46.76903,Kesthely Camp
15.45227,46.82074,St Nich StellPlatz
14.29390,46.52911,Ferlach StellPlatz
14.03383,46.53182,Rosenbach Guesthouse/ StellPlatz
13.48778,46.82403,Spittal
11.76086,47.39091,Schwaz StellPlatz
9.72453,47.54757,Lindau StellPlatz
8.49998,47.92324,Hufingen StellPlatz
7.82227,47.99808,Freiburg StellPlatz Very big but good
7.05666,49.97110,Kinheim StellPlatz

For a map follow this link
Hung & Rom


----------

